# Easy Tiramisu



## ella/TO (Nov 2, 2006)

H'lo everyone.....looking for an easy tiramisu recipe....anyone?????  Will check back later, and thankyou.


----------



## SharonT (Nov 2, 2006)

Tiramisu Trifle
20 (3-inch) Ladyfingers 
½ cup very strong brewed coffee or espresso
½ tablespoon granulated white sugar
2 tablespoons dark rum or brandy or Kahlua 
½ cup heavy whipping cream
½ cup mascarpone
1½ tablespoons granulated white sugar
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1 ounce semisweet or bittersweet chocolate, chopped
cocoa powder for garnish


Coffee Mixture:  In a small measuring cup, combine the coffee, sugar and rum.  Set aside.
Cream and Cheese Mixture:  With a whisk attachment to electric mixer, beat the whipping cream, mascarpone, sugar and vanilla until soft peaks form.
To Assemble:  Bottom layer – lady fingers.  Dip the lady fingers in the coffee mixture and place in bottom of glass or cup.  Next place cream mixture and then chopped chocolate.  Repeat.  Cover and refrigerate.  Just before serving, dust with cocoa powder, if desired.


----------



## corazon (Nov 2, 2006)

This one is easy.  It's the assembly that takes more time than anything.  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f41/white-russian-tiramisu-17159.html?highlight=white+russian+tiramisu


----------



## ella/TO (Nov 2, 2006)

Thankyou SharonT, appreciate your quick answer....


----------

